# TRIPTORELIN



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

anyone have any idea of dosages of triptorelin peptide for pct i've heard it's 1 shot of 100 mg but if anyone with experience has any advice would appriciate it .


----------



## jackster69er (Apr 26, 2011)

One shot of 100* mcg* (micrograms) i believe after all esters are clear. Don't get this mixed up with mg (milligrams) as 100mg wouldn't do you too good at all.


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

jackster69er said:


> One shot of 100* mcg* (micrograms) i believe after all esters are clear. Don't get this mixed up with mg (milligrams) as 100mg wouldn't do you too good at all.


oh ok cheers so as it's a 5000 micro gram bottle i'll have lots spare then have to freeze it or let some mates try it


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

How did it go mate? How did u feel? Updates?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I used it last pct after much research tbh didnt seem much different to normal pct and had to use clomid after a few weeks as I felt I wasn't recovering.


----------

